# Karma/Reputation + Thanking posts



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

I've seen this on many forums already and so I thought it would be nice to have something like it here: the possibility to increase or decrease the karma/reputation of a member. Anyone can do it to everyone else (not to themselves of course). They can change the karma of any member by 1, they can only do this once for every member but they can change as many member's karma's as they want to. It's a good way for other people to see if the person they're 'looking at' is trustworthy/nice/etc. Banned or suspended members can't be voted on. Staff members are no exception to the rule and thus cannot increase their own karma or change someone else's karma by more than 1.

The other thing, thanking posts, is also quite useful for others to see if said post was of any use to others. Likewise, members can say whether they liked the post or not and then other people see something like '4 out of 7 members found this post useful'. This function can also be used together with the karma function, as in when a member 'likes' a post (makes me think of Facebook, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) the karma of the poster increases by 1, et vice versa. As with the karma, posts can't be liked if they have been removed (obviously) or if the poster was banned.

Both functions aren't really a necessity, because after a while you get to know who you should trust and who you shouldn't, but it's always better when the way you get to know that is easier and faster.

P.S.: If these functions get included, Tempbot should have a set amount of karma. Otherwise it would probably have the highest amount of karma on the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Offtopic: Nice 4,000th post, no?


----------



## Zerousen (May 15, 2010)

Sweet, I think this is a great idea, Great 4,000th post, too.


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

Not a good idea.
I have seen them forums that have +rep and all that, and it's not good at all. They are OBSESSED (yes, needs to be capped) with it and there is no community at all.

If GBAtemp adds this, it will be the day I leave.


----------



## macgeek417 (May 15, 2010)

Yes, or if the admins think that would be abused, you could have it like one ISO site I know of - you can give someone positive rep but not negitive rep, and each person can only change a person's rep once per hour.


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

Edit: It would cause a lot of flaming, so it's a bad idea.


----------



## Langin (May 15, 2010)

Sorry I say NO, I am an old member of the SSB rumble team(ds homebrew) We had some sort of sytem too. IT WAS WORTHLESS. they where spamming around with the system trying to hack it to get a better repu etc.


----------



## Slyakin (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, the idea wouldn't be very good either. People can flame others just because they're mad and lower everyone's reputation. That includes mods as well. The whole community as we know it could just collapse.


----------



## Hadrian (May 15, 2010)

Are people so desperate for love and attention that they need this?

I'd rather be known to people by name for helpfulness than by petty little score.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Are people so desperate for love and attention that they need this?
> 
> I'd rather be known to people by name for helpfulness than by petty little score.


Am I? I don't know. But it would help me recognize people that don't post a lot, but post useful or funny stuff.


----------



## dice (May 15, 2010)

This idea has been suggested on multiple occasions here and has always been shot down.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2010)

The only places I've seen rep are on warez forums where people thank people for uploads. I don't really see the point here though. Maybe on FileTrip it'd work.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 15, 2010)

Agree with above ( Guild ), and posts would always end with ( Please add rep + thanks )


If you like this post why not add Karma ^.^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> This idea has been suggested on multiple occasions here and has always been shot down.
> Really? Aw, that sucks...
> 
> 
> ...


Supercard forum has it, and they don't have any problems with people saying '+rep if you like this'


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, it's not a bad idea, but it's just not very useful in the sense of a general discussion forum. If you really want to support someone, quote their post, agree with it, and add on to it with your own personal insight.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but that way, others might not know about it, which could be a pity.

But meh, it seems like close to no one likes the idea, so I'll go ahead and say this topic can be locked.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2010)

I don't like the idea of a karma system myself. And yeah as dice said people have suggested this many times before, and the responses have hardly been positive.

Closed per OP's request.


----------

